# Massive Arms Proven Method



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I trained with the guy in the video and his arms are 18 and mine 20....BOOM! Doh It!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

German Volume Training then, oddly enough just recommended GVT on arms to someone else on here. As I said to them, I reckon 30-45 second rests are the way to go for arms, keep the blood in the muscle and get a lovely pump going.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Noodles1976 said:


> I trained with the guy in the video and his arms are 18 and mine 20....BOOM! Doh It!


looked at the vidio ,could,nt see any big arms,saw a big mouth lol.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I said:


> German Volume Training then' date=' oddly enough just recommended GVT on arms to someone else on here. As I said to them, I reckon 30-45 second rests are the way to go for arms, keep the blood in the muscle and get a lovely pump going.[/quote']
> 
> Volume certainly is the way to go for me on tris/bis n shoulders


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

his arms look soft as fcuk :blink:

what causes that? ive only seen that kinda look with synthol


----------



## BurgerKing (Mar 9, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> his arms look soft as fcuk :blink:
> 
> what causes that? ive only seen that kinda look with synthol


dbol h34r:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> his arms look soft as fcuk :blink:
> 
> what causes that? ive only seen that kinda look with synthol


Dem fatceps.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Big arms? Is this a windup? There is 0 definition there. He looks decent to be fair. But he hasn't got arms to brag about and give advice.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

He didn't even do 10


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I just saw a weed give advice on building arms.

GVT is a good system to use, especially with squats. Used it a few times when I was younger.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Wow. What have I been doing all these years!

:lol:


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I just saw a weed give advice on building arms.
> 
> GVT is a good system to use, especially with squats. Used it a few times when I was younger.


What do you do for shoulders? You look like you have a right set of cannonballs in your avi.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

His arms aren't even that big, he has a pump going, looks quite short so look bigger than they are, extra medium shirt with sleeves that barely cover his shoulders


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahaha what ****ing arms??? Bout same size as mine and I barely even lift brah.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

troponin said:


> What do you do for shoulders? You look like you have a right set of cannonballs in your avi.


A lot of everything tbh


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

He is huge :lol:

Fvcking shredded on dianabol :lol:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

They just look fat/watery to me.


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Did not even look 18" to me and looked fat an watery agreed !!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Noodles1976 said:


> I trained with the guy in the video and his arms are 18 and mine 20....BOOM! Doh It!


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

His name is Darren Donnelly and he came 3rd in NABBA Mr Ireland without steroids....haters keep hating lol


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

not a hater...but in my very humble opinion

he looks like one of those guys that treat every workout as an arm day..arm above all else might be his motto

and yet he is preaching on simply performing 'a hammer curl and a dip', ONLY these 2 exercises ONCE A WEEK will get you big arms....and that is ALL that he does himself and nothing else..

I am just skeptical...that's all...

do not confuse with unconvinced with hating...


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

have to agree with the others, there is very little definition on his biceps.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I am sorry but his arms look terrible. no vascularity, no definietion. pointless


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

His counting is almost as impressive as his humility. I'm sure he's a nice guy - but he comes across like a right cock in that video.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hahaha what ****ing arms??? Bout same size as mine and *I barely even lift brah*.


Don't be so hard on yourself mate..... skirts count.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

protein active make the protein bars found in poundland.

This workout is very much like them bars, cheap but i still can't work out whether it is as effective.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone think this works? Tried it ?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have used that workout for years, it is a german volume training workout...it definitely is a serious mass builder. After a while you need to add weight to the dips and keep the dumbells heavy in the hammer curls to keep progressing. The guy in the video is from Dundalk and came third in Mr Ireland without using steroids, his name is Darren Donnelly, I trained with him in 2010.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Noodles1976 said:


> His name is Darren Donnelly and he came 3rd in NABBA Mr Ireland without steroids....haters keep hating lol


Yeah... because you get loads of nattys entering a NABBA contest :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Darren Donnelly


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Yeah... because you get loads of nattys entering a NABBA contest :whistling:


He is natural alright, lives like a monk to get to contest shape. I admire him as he is about the only natural guy there and could easily place higher if he took steroids


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Noodles1976 said:


> He is natural alright, lives like a monk to get to contest shape. I admire him as he is about the only natural guy there and could easily place higher if he took steroids


If he was natural he would enter a natural contest. He looks natural lol.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Steroids are illegal in Ireland, maybe he just doesn't fancy being locked up having his own successful business etc


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> If he was natural he would enter a natural contest. He looks natural lol.


None in Ireland


----------

